# Schaeffer's "How then should we live" - free online video?



## Tim (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of legitimate free online access of Francis Schaeffer's How should we then live video? I am already aware of this work on Google video, but I am not going to watch it if it was posted there without authorization.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Dec 3, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I believe only the first video is available online.


----------

